# camping????



## brp73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Is there any where left in east/southeast Texas, or southwest Louisiana that you can still go all outdoorsman? I mean gathering fire wood, actually being able to burn your fire, set up your tent and ruff it, more or less! Some place that has good places to canoe, kayak and fish as well?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

sandycreek or caneycreek on the sam rayburn. theres a couple of other spots over there thats what your looking for.


----------



## brp73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks I'll look into it!


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Willow Oak at Toledo Bend


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Red Hills Lake Recreation Area in Sabine National Forest


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

Headed to the Angelina National forest with a few friends for Memorial day weekend. I called and was told we can camp anywhere we want. No offroading in vehicles but if the road is open you can drive on it and pitch a tent wherever you like.

Found a spot on the shore of Lake Sam Rayburn using google earth/maps that we are going to try out.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

jason, what part of the lake? ive been to 5 diff places and know a couple of in the middle of nowhere


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

http://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/stelprdb5382982.pdf

Looking at campsite area number 7 or somewhere around there. If you have a good suggestion let me know. Trying to get away from people and also be on the lake.


----------



## Fragger (May 17, 2013)

Lake Conroe has some good camping on the north end in the jungle called Subblefield, primitive camping is allowed.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

jason101 said:


> http://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/stelprdb5382982.pdf
> 
> Looking at campsite area number 7 or somewhere around there. If you have a good suggestion let me know. Trying to get away from people and also be on the lake.


jason, we hit number 17 and 18. 17 was free the last time we were there and 18 was like $5 a day use fee. both have boatramps. we like 17 as the campsite sits up on a small hill overlooking the lake. now im looking at #7 on this map.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

iridered2003 said:


> jason, we hit number 17 and 18. 17 was free the last time we were there and 18 was like $5 a day use fee. both have boatramps. we like 17 as the campsite sits up on a small hill overlooking the lake. now im looking at #7 on this map.


How do you see if there are spots available over at 17? Do you just show up and pitch a tent where you please?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Part Timer said:


> How do you see if there are spots available over at 17? Do you just show up and pitch a tent where you please?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 theres no way to check other then show up. last time we were there, we got there wens and had the place to ourselves till fri night about 10.30 when someone else showed up. QUIT


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Is that county rd 352 that leads to it? Thats the camp grounds i see on google maps thats close to that #17? If so that looks like where we will head next trip. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Part Timer said:


> Is that county rd 352 that leads to it? Thats the camp grounds i see on google maps thats close to that #17? If so that looks like where we will head next trip.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


333 or plum ridge rd leads to it.


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)

Sandy creek is where I'd camp. puts you right in the middle of the lake. boat ramp right there.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bentup said:


> Sandy creek is where I'd camp. puts you right in the middle of the lake. boat ramp right there.


thats what im talking about. have you camped there before?


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

We won't have a boat with us this time. We are going to look for a spot with water acces and hopefully no one around. I was told that we could go anywhere that the road was open to and just setup camp.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

jason101 said:


> We won't have a boat with us this time. We are going to look for a spot with water acces and hopefully no one around. I was told that we could go anywhere that the road was open to and just setup camp.


down fm2743 theres a road called hollywood.turn left go to the end of it and theres some spots like your looking for. its just across the cove from #18/caney creek boatramp. theres 1 spot on the right side of the road at the end that all by itself. theres a big area across the dirt road where people camp also.


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)

iridered2003 said:


> thats what im talking about. have you camped there before?


nope. I have a place right around the corner. I launch there all the time. I'll be up this weekend battling the holiday crowd hoping to load up on the catfish.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bentup said:


> nope. I have a place right around the corner. I launch there all the time. I'll be up this weekend battling the holiday crowd hoping to load up on the catfish.


cool. i cant do the crowds, so im staying home. have fun and stay safe


----------

